# 4K @ 60Hz on a 5,1 Mac Pro w/cheap card and no driver!



## Nick Batzdorf (May 24, 2017)

In case anyone's interested, here's the setup. You don't need an expensive, used, flashed PC card with drivers that are one OS update away from breaking.

- 5,1 Mac Pro (upgraded from 2009 4,1)

- Gigabyte Radeon RX 460 DirectX 12 GV-RX460WF2OC-4GD 4GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x8 ATX Video Card) $100

This card uses the same chips in last year's MacBook Pro, which is why it works without a driver.

- SwitchResX (madrau.com), a $16 utility you need to enter the custom resolution; not possible to do from the Monitors panel. You have to start up in Recovery mode and enter a simple Terminal command to unlock the system so you can enter 60Hz resolution - a very easy process.

- DisplayPort -> HDMI 2.0 adapter, unless your monitor has a DP input. macOS will not output 4K/60Hz over HDMI - it's limited to 30Hz at that res. I recommend this one, and also this company because of their great customer service:



- A serious HDMI 2.3 cable with all the buzzwords - ethernet, 18GBPS, etc. Standard HDMI cables didn't work for me. I'm using a 20' one from Amazon.

- A monitor that supports 3940 x 2160 @ 60Hz.


----------



## Vischebaste (May 24, 2017)

Wow, nice discovery. I paid 4x that for a GTX 970 to get my 5,1 Mac Pro working at 4k 60Hz, and am now stuck on 10.11.3, because upgrading any further breaks the graphics card's drivers.


----------



## robh (May 24, 2017)

There's no boot-up screen, correct?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 24, 2017)

It catches the boot screen about a third of the way through the progress bar. You can still start up in Recovery mode, for example.

So I'd say there is a boot screen for all intents and purposes. Again, this is the same set of chips Apple uses, which is why it doesn't require a driver.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 24, 2017)

This is the Logic Main Window that fills my entire 2560 x 1600 30" Apple Cinema Display, moved over to the 4K monitor.


----------



## robh (May 24, 2017)

What monitor did you get?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 24, 2017)

It's a 40" Samsung TV. I bought it as a TV from Costco, then later thought about trying it as a monitor.

It wasn't expensive, but it was a good deal.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 25, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's a 40" Samsung TV. I bought it as a TV from Costco, then later thought about trying it as a monitor.
> 
> It wasn't expensive, but it was a good deal.


Guess you will have to get another window now 

Going to need all that natural light for good hormones


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 25, 2017)

Actually I'm moving the TV from in front of the window, where it is in that picture, to my desk.  Don't worry, there's still plenty of window. I've had a TV hanging from the ceiling there for years, in fact I'll probably put the old one back.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 25, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Actually I'm moving the TV from in front of the window, where it is in that picture, to my desk.  Don't worry, there's still plenty of window. I've had a TV hanging from the ceiling there for years, in fact I'll probably put the old one back.


I was just messing bruh.

I ain't your mama  

Good to hear you have plans though 

Seriously nice looking setup though, which makes me tempted to go this route with my Mac Pro 2012 

Now just to get the funds...any takers 

I just realised that I think my AMD Sapphire 7950 Mac will support 4K as well...


----------



## chimuelo (May 25, 2017)

AMD to the rescue again....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 25, 2017)

The RX460 is discounted because it's being superseded by the next one, I think the 7950 is a considerably higher-end card.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 31, 2017)

Well, I put my 30" Apple Cinema Display back after a few days of the 40" TV.

I may change my mind again, but right now I think 40" is just too big. It's nice having a ridiculous amount of space, but the edges of the screen are too far away. Who would have thought there's such a thing as too much screen.

The other thing is that text is better on the Cinema Display - which is designed for it and also happens to be an especially nice monitor. There's no color blurring at the edges.

I also think that my original suspicion is right: 4K isn't as good for viewing standard 1080p/720p TV. You can really see the difference when you're close - not that I'd watch TV that way, but it is revealing.


----------



## karelpsota (May 31, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's a 40" Samsung TV. I bought it as a TV from Costco, then later thought about trying it as a monitor.
> 
> It wasn't expensive, but it was a good deal.



How is the video latency on the TV (mouse, keyboard)? I heard TV have more latency than monitors.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 31, 2017)

I wasn't aware of any latency, but I wasn't looking for it. At 30Hz the whole thing is very jumpy - not usable day in and out - but at 60Hz it's fine.

The main thing is that lots of things happen at the left side of the screen, especially when you're sequencing, and that was always too far away. It's not that I can't see it, it's that I don't like having to turn my head that far.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jun 4, 2017)

I did the same thing with my 2009 Mac Pro but simply bought a card from MacVidCards.com. $100 for an Nvidia 640 that is flashed with a Mac-compatible EFI so it works without Nvidia's default driver. I run 4K res. @ 60hz via Displayport to my 32" BenQ 4K Monitor. I, personally, like that screen size and didn't want to go any larger.

I also didn't have to do anything (no software) or use any adapters to get 60hz or 4K. OS X just read it as 4K @ 60hz.

But I will agree... It is AWESOME and a great upgrade for those who want more screen real-estate.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 4, 2017)

This experiment has reconfirmed how much I like the 30" Cinema Display I've been using for eleven years.

I decided to return the Radeon RX 460 card, because I can't think of any reason to use it rather than the stock Nvidia one. $100 is $100.

The Samsung TV is back to its original place 5' away, where it works as a second monitor at 1080p. One good thing out of the experiment: SwitchResX coaxes it into running at 60Hz, which takes away the kludginess you feel running a monitor at 30Hz (even if you're just parking open plug-in windows there).


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 14, 2017)

Can the Radeon RX 460 power multiple 4k screens? I'm loving the 43 inch 4k size and thinking I may get a couple more. Bask in pixels. Install a Library ladder in my Lab so I can slide from one screen to the next.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 14, 2017)

Is it easy installing graphics cards and memory on macpro?


----------



## robh (Jun 14, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Is it easy installing graphics cards and memory on macpro?


Yes. Both are easily accessible.

Rob


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 14, 2017)

Yeah. Just put it in and job done. Easy! Just make sure the components are compatible


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 14, 2017)

Is there an ATI card that can power 3 x 4k screens and will work in a Mac Pro 5,1? I've been with Nvidia all my life and it's time for a change I think.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Can the Radeon RX 460 power multiple 4k screens? I'm loving the 43 inch 4k size and thinking I may get a couple more. Bask in pixels. Install a Library ladder in my Lab so I can slide from one screen to the next.



Right, that's what you'll need to do. 

First, I wouldn't automatically assume that every card that uses the RX 460 chips is the same. The Gigabyte one is known to have a by-the-book implementation, which is why it works.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125897

It has three ports - DisplayPort, Dual-Link DVI, and HDMI. macOS doesn't support 60Hz over HDMI, so there's your first answer, but I'm also skeptical that DVI-D will do 4K at 60Hz.

And I see the card has gone up a few dollars.


----------

